# Miami Herald : These Bulls not as formidable



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

opinion piece:


> It was just a tad bit scarier the last time.
> 
> Michael Jordan, Scottie Pippen, rebound-inhaler Dennis Rodman and Zen-master Phil Jackson were across the basketball court then. It was 1997 when the Heat last faced the Bulls in the playoffs -- the only time other than last season, when Miami reached the NBA's Eastern Conference finals -- and Chicago's star power dominated in a 4-games-to-1 breeze punctuated by Jordan's self-confident smirk.
> 
> ...


and it goes on and on and on....

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/basketball/14382917.htm


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> [Updated Wednesday night, 4-19: NBA first-round playoff pairings became set tonight and it's Chicago facng Miami].
> 
> Dwyane Wade may not be smirking because he knew Miami's first-round playoff opponent (no matter who) would be a likely five-game walkover; that is our supposition.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.herald.com/random_evidence/

At least we got 2 cupcakes


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> opinion piece:
> 
> 
> and it goes on and on and on....
> ...


I'm glad they feel so confident. It'll make their not getting into the finals so much more pleasurable for everyone else. Unless the Pistons loose Billups and Ben Wallace, they're back in. Shaq or no Shaq.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I find the tone of the articles somewhat interesting. The only other place where you could find an article with the cup cake bit -- which I actually think is pretty funn -- is the Orlando Sentinel. Theres something about Florida fans; fickle like they're from L.A., but they take more pride in their teams victories. It's almost as if they rely on victories for their legitimacy as a state. . . We really should let them into the Commonwealth.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

mmmmmm....cupcakes.... :banana:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

With the tone that guy is taking in both of those articles, you would think he's actually on the team or something. Granted, I can't say I necessarily disagree with him as far as how the series will end up, but something about how he wrote it is really annoying me. What an arrogant fellow (that's the nicest way I could think of putting it).

I wonder what his tone will be after we steal Game 1? 
(as I hypocritically brim with overconfidence)


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

To say these Bulls are not the same as the MJ era and that they will have a struggle against Wade, Shaq and Miami...come on. Talk about Master of the Obvious.

This is the first time since he left that I really feel that the loss of Big Ed leaves us vulnerable -- he always gave the Diesel some pound-for-pound competition.

The dismissive tone is pretty damn annoying though. As at least one of those dweebs concedes, the Bulls are coming into the series en fuego. They could make a good run of it.

To be looking past us to the second round and beyond before a minute of play is disrespectful and I hope the Bulls at least play well enough to sit those sports writers back in their seats.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> To say these Bulls are not the same as the MJ era and that they will have a struggle against Wade, Shaq and Miami...come on. Talk about Master of the Obvious.
> 
> This is the first time since he left that I really feel that the loss of Big Ed leaves us vulnerable -- he always gave the Diesel some pound-for-pound competition.
> 
> ...



TB, I think you woefully underestimate the powers of the Schenscher.

:biggrin: 


In any event, it never hurts to have a little extra bulletin board material, I suppose.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> To say these Bulls are not the same as the MJ era and that they will have a struggle against Wade, Shaq and Miami...come on. Talk about Master of the Obvious.


Indeed.


> To be looking past us to the second round and beyond before a minute of play is disrespectful and I hope the Bulls at least play well enough to sit those sports writers back in their seats.


F'ing A. I would so love to see what they write when we beat them. Yes that's right, I said when, not if!


> TB, I think you woefully underestimate the powers of the Schenscher.


:rofl:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Doesnt surprise me. 

They are a veteran team with Shaw and Wade. They have Walker and Payton and maybe Mourning, all four have a lot of playoff experience but I am telling you, if they look past us they may be in for a surprise. We are the hottest playoff team going into the playoffs. They may be in for a surprise. I am not prediciting an upset but we could and should make them earn the series.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Sometimes even a cupcake goes down the wrong pipe. Anyone in Miami know how to apply the Hinrich maneuver in the event of choking?!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Last Year the NETS were the hottest team to end the season and look what happen, expect a 4 game sweep much like last year agaisnt the NETS.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Last Year the NETS were the hottest team to end the season and look what happen, expect a 4 game sweep much like last year agaisnt the NETS.


Last year, you had something resembling a team, this year you have Antoine Walker.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_Another 4-1 series sounds about right. Give Chicago a game up there because a wise old team knows sweeps don't matter much._


this one especially is going to come back and bite this guy in the ***. what an arrogant jerk.

_the bulls are not ready for this? _

be prepared to eat your words, greg.

wow.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

There's not much point in disrespecting an opponent before the competition begins.
If you win easily, you get little credit for doing what you said would be easy.
If you win after a close competition, the comments will be about what you lack, not what you achieved.
If you lose, you look like an arrogant fool.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Can't say I disagree much with his premise (we'll get killed, imo) but the tone of writing is indeed quite annoying.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

well *barry rozner in the daily herald* (he of the let's perpetuate the gordon/skiles feud cause it makes good copy) says this:






> OK, so maybe it’s unrealistic to suggest the Bulls can beat the Heat.
> 
> *But there’s no doubting that among the seeds in question heading into Wednesday night, the Bulls were the last team anyone wanted to play.
> 
> ...






i guess barry missed last nights contest. there were smiles all around. even from, gasp, scott skiles!! oh the humanity!!



TheGirlyManRozner


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> -- The Heat certainly could have suffered worse fates than drawing the Bulls in the first round of the playoffs. Only a volley of 3-pointers by Chicago would figure to make it a competitive series.
> 
> -- Of course, there is that pesky issue of Dwyane Wade's atrocious performances in his hometown.
> 
> -- If Shaquille O'Neal is back to being Shaquille O'Neal, then Michael Sweetney, Tyson Chandler and Luke Schenscher should set up as little more than fresh meat.


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/2006/04/celtics_85_heat.html


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

You know, a part of me wants to say "hey, its their turn to talk big, because we (the Bulls, and the Bulls fans) spent a lot of years being just as unsufferable with the arrogant swagger."

But the rest of me realizes that we didn't really get that way until we had a couple of championships under our belts.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> You know, a part of me wants to say "hey, its their turn to talk big, because we (the Bulls, and the Bulls fans) spent a lot of years being just as unsufferable with the arrogant swagger."
> 
> But the rest of me realizes that we didn't really get that way until we had a couple of championships under our belts.


So true. The Heats have the same title we do: "contender"


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> Last Year the NETS were the hottest team to end the season and look what happen, expect a 4 game sweep much like last year agaisnt the NETS.


True, but then your team is not the exact same team from last year now is it? 

You have more losses with new players. We do too. But we play defense and that is similar with last years team. 

You guys should win, I will give you that, but it will be interesting to see if we give you a series of it or not. "Cupcake" may be premature.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

step said:


> Last year, you had something resembling a team, this year you have Antoine Walker.


Haha. Somehow Antoine playing major minutes gives me hope as well.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Miami Herald 




> *Red-hot Chicago should pose problems, but Heat 'excited'
> After losing its third meaningless game in a row, Miami learned it will face Chicago, starting Saturday -- and Heat players are antsy.*
> 
> 
> ...




at least the regular heat beat writer isn't as arrogant.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Here is another little bit of perspective on the Heat and where they're at...

http://www.sportingnews.com/yourturn/viewtopic.php?t=84791



> There was a parade in Miami when Shaquille O'Neal arrived two summers ago. Thousands of Heat fans gathered at AmericanAirlines Arena as helicopters buzzed overhead and music blared. On that day, O'Neal vowed to justify the celebration with a championship.
> 
> Nine years earlier, new Heat coach and president Pat Riley had made a similar promise: a championship parade along Biscayne Boulevard.
> 
> ...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

What is wrong with you guys? It is an author's opinion. I mean look at this crazy *******. I believe his name was Sam Smith said that the Bulls will beat the Heat in 6 games and then sweep the Nets. Just because he says it, doesn't mean it's true... especially what Sam Smith says.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> You know, a part of me wants to say "hey, its their turn to talk big, because we (the Bulls, and the Bulls fans) spent a lot of years being just as unsufferable with the arrogant swagger."
> 
> *But the rest of me realizes that we didn't really get that way until we had a couple of championships under our belts*.


This is what I was thinking when I was reading the article. Who the **** are the Miami Heat?

Sure, they get to play on ABC every Sunday because they have Shaq and Wade, but what has this team actually accomplished for its sportswriters to be going on with such bravado? Nothing other than being a *good* basketball team with marketable stars.

The Heat went 7-9 in their last 16 games, and only started to rest their stars the last 3. This is a team that is staggering into the playoffs without Alonzo Mourning and is just now working Jason Williams and James Posey back into the rotation after long absences. 

This is no juggernaut. Miami is not Detroit. Miami is not San Antonio. I'm not even convinced that Miami can hang with New Jersey at this point in the season.

This writer is buying into the hype of "star" power. When your team actually accomplishes something beyond being a media darling, let me know.

That said, I only give the Bulls about a 20% chance of moving on and they are going to have to play with sustained excellence to do it. But to steal the lame go-to headline in Chicago, the Heat are "upset-a-Bull". I think the Bulls are going to make them work for it. Prediction - 6 games/Bulls lose.

I suspect the writer is basically right and that Miami is a level above us to be sure, but the tone is awfully annoying since it relates to a team that hasn't accomplished jack-**** and, who by most accounts, is stumbling and has actually had a disappointing season relative to expectations.


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

I for one am glad that, in the end, it didn't matter what StanVan Or Riles said about the coaching change. History will read that it was an ego-driven take-over by Riles.

Clearly this writer didn't intend for anyone outside of his Miami readership to get wind of this gobbledy-**** (sp?). Only serves to annoy everyone else, but then again we're chatting about a Miami newspaper aren't we?

So yeah, the roles are reversed (except for the Bulls ending up with six titles when they were on top). So congrats on that Miami. You _are_ favored in a first-round series.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Steve Kerr is probably the only one giving props to our boys right now, giving them 6 before they fold.

I'd go a step further and say WE win it in 7, Miami was supposed to be the "next big thing" with "5 all stars." Instead? They had maybe one OK run from January-February. They remind me a lot of the Lakers from 2 years ago, a team that got lucky breaks and had the media perceiving them to be a lot better than they really were, fronted by a big lug who likes to talk a lot (not that I'm saying Shaq isn't good, he's awesome, but anyways ). But when push came to shove and they actually matched up against someone worth playing, they collapsed.

In 2004, those lakers beat a Houston team that had Yao and a dissatisfied soon to be packing Steve Francis. No one else. They got a lucky break against the Spurs with Derek Fisher hitting the 3 in the series-changing game 5. They then faced the T-Wolves, a team that was also set to be dismantled after the offseason. And then when they finally matched up against a team that was youthful, solid to the core, and had something that they didn't--TEAMWORK--not just four good players and crap otherwise--they completely self-destructed and came within an overtime of getting swept.

I seriously think we have an excellent shot at beating these guys. And if Shaq ends up twisting his ankle or something and has to sit out, well, I hate to say it but sh** happens.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Ron Cey said:


> This is what I was thinking when I was reading the article. Who the **** are the Miami Heat?
> 
> Sure, they get to play on ABC every Sunday because they have Shaq and Wade, but what has this team actually accomplished for its sportswriters to be going on with such bravado? Nothing other than being a *good* basketball team with marketable stars.
> 
> ...


See, you have no idea what you are talking about. You do realize that Miami has had the number 2 seed locked for months, they didn't have anything to play for like the Bulls. And that at the end of the season everyone was injured. You do realize, even WITH New Jerseys win streak, Miami STILL had a better March then them. You do realize that the Heat won 52 games this season and the 8-man rotation has only played together for 26 games this season. Last seasons incredible team won how many games? 59? So if Miami did not rest their players for the last 3 games they could have won 55 and been only 4 games off last season. Shaq missed 24 games this season and only 9 last season. Out of the 15 players on the Heat, only FOUR missed less then 10 games this season, Wade with 7, Haslem and Payton with 1, and Walker was the only player to play all 82 games this season. After all of that, they still won 52 games and are a #2 seed. So please, if you want to say last years team was better, then you can argue that. [edit - don't bait posters]. And yes, we all know the MJ Bulls aren't even in the same league as Shaq's Heat, but he is comparing ONE post season where the Bulls and Heat met, not the legacy of the two teams.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> Last Year the NETS were the hottest team to end the season and look what happen, expect a 4 game sweep much like last year agaisnt the NETS.


You just can't accept the fact that this isn't the same Heat team as last year.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Net2 said:


> You just can't accept the fact that this isn't the same Heat team as last year.


And what is your reasoning for thinking the Nets are the best team? They had a 14 game win streak and STILL didn't reach 50 wins. Barely any injuries, if any at all, all 5 of your starters have played 78 games or more I believe. The Nets have an overachieving big man, and no bench. I don't know where you got all of this confidence from, but good for you. I hope to be seeing your guys in the playoffs.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

narek said:


> I'm glad they feel so confident. It'll make their not getting into the finals so much more pleasurable for everyone else. Unless the Pistons loose Billups and Ben Wallace, they're back in. Shaq or no Shaq.


Oh this is precious. So let me get this straight.. A Miami columnist predicts a Heat victory and that's terrible. Cocky and over-confident. But when a Bulls writer does exactly the same thing everyone's gung-ho for it.

Man, if you guys are as homeristic as the Nets fans I think both teams fans are in for along series. And at first glance it appears that way.

I don't over look your team, but I do think we're better.

Good luck in the playoffs, you're gonna need it.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

If the author is trying to say that the 06 Bulls are not as formidable as the 96 Bulls...

I say bravo! Way to go out on a limb there pal.

Truth is, neither of the teams in this series would take a game from that team. The heat will go as Shaq goes. Dwayne may be the shiznit, but he cannot carry that team by himself.

I loved the comment about Toine, he may be our X factor if he starts feeling it from downtown.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

myst said:


> And what is your reasoning for thinking the Nets are the best team? They had a 14 game win streak and STILL didn't reach 50 wins. Barely any injuries, if any at all, all 5 of your starters have played 78 games or more I believe. Nets have an overachieving big man, and no bench. I don't know where you got all of this confidence from, but good for you. I hope to be seeing your guys in the playoffs.


Forget it.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

hey net guy and myst, please take it back to your respective forums.


we talk bulls here. anything about the upcoming heat/bulls series, not any other baggage please. 

thank you.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Heated said:


> Oh this is precious. So let me get this straight.. A Miami columnist predicts a Heat victory and that's terrible. Cocky and over-confident. But when a Bulls writer does exactly the same thing everyone's gung-ho for it.
> 
> Man, if you guys are as homeristic as the Nets fans I think both teams fans are in for along series. And at first glance it appears that way.
> 
> ...


It's not what he said, it's how he said it. There's confidence and there's arrogance.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> hey net guy and myst, please take it back to your respective forums.
> 
> 
> we talk bulls here. anything about the upcoming heat/bulls series, not any other baggage please.
> ...


My second post was about the Bulls, but it was lost because of the server.

My bad, it's been a long day.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Heated said:


> Oh this is precious. So let me get this straight.. A Miami columnist predicts a Heat victory and that's terrible. Cocky and over-confident. But when a Bulls writer does exactly the same thing everyone's gung-ho for it.
> 
> Man, if you guys are as homeristic as the Nets fans I think both teams fans are in for along series. And at first glance it appears that way.
> 
> ...


That columnist was trying to turn this series into something it wasn't. He was trying to make this sound like a huge personal quest for revenge for something that happened 10 years ago.

Call me crazy, but I don't think anyone on the Bulls or the Heat care about what happened 10 years ago. Except for maybe Alonzo Mourning, who eats this stuff up because of his general nature to overdramatize everything. IMO I think even Pat Riely knows enough to forget about the past and focus on the present.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Net2 said:


> That columnist was trying to turn this series into something it wasn't. He was trying to make this sound like a huge personal quest for revenge for something that happened 10 years ago.
> 
> Call me crazy, but I don't think anyone on the Bulls or the Heat care about what happened 10 years ago. Except for maybe Alonzo Mourning, who eats this stuff up because of his general nature to overdramatize everything. IMO I think even Pat Riely knows enough to forget about the past and focus on the present.


 come on man, knocking Zo like that? You don't think a Heat fan will be pissed? this is neutral ground here and as miz said take the trash talk to your respective forum.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Net2 said:


> That columnist was trying to turn this series into something it wasn't. He was trying to make this sound like a huge personal quest for revenge for something that happened 10 years ago.
> 
> Call me crazy, but I don't think anyone on the Bulls or the Heat care about what happened 10 years ago. Except for maybe Alonzo Mourning, who eats this stuff up because of his general nature to overdramatize everything. IMO I think even Pat Riely knows enough to forget about the past and focus on the present.


Do you have ANYTHING to do with this thread? No? Then stay out of it. 

And try to learn some reading comprehension.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> come on man, knocking Zo like that? You don't think a Heat fan will be pissed? this is neutral ground here and as miz said take the trash talk to your respective forum.


I didn't realize that criticizing a specific player was trash talking. 

That's my opinion on a specific player. I'm trying to stay on topic here. I'm not here to talk trash. I apologize if it was misinterperted.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

myst said:


> Do you have ANYTHING to do with this thread? No? Then stay out of it.
> 
> And try to learn some reading comprehension.


I don't have to have anything to do with this thread. I just wanted to offer my insight on this subject. 

Everyone is welcome on bbb.net. You have no right to encourage anyone not from posting. I don't see what difference it makes if I'm a Net fan, considering I have just as much right to reply in this thread and offer my opinion as anyone.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

such sweet thunder said:


> I find the tone of the articles somewhat interesting. The only other place where you could find an article with the cup cake bit -- which I actually think is pretty funn -- is the Orlando Sentinel. Theres something about Florida fans; fickle like they're from L.A., but they take more pride in their teams victories. It's almost as if they rely on victories for their legitimacy as a state. . . We really should let them into the Commonwealth.



To stick up for the herald guy...I think it was basically a filler article to throw in when we found out the opponents. Their point is just how things have changed. Those heat teams of the past were very young and we went up against the big powerful bulls without any hope at all. Now its sort of like the oppositte except we are not nearly as good as those bulls teams were in the preseason. I dont think there is a writer in miami that has watched this heat team all year that thinks that anyone in the NBA would be a cupcake for us. It will be a fun series to watch...i can see some ben gordon-Dwade duels in the 4th keeping us all at the edge of our seats.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

SPIN DOCTOR said:


> If the author is trying to say that the 06 Bulls are not as formidable as the 96 Bulls...
> 
> I say bravo! Way to go out on a limb there pal.
> 
> ...


HAHAHA...journalism today is a joke. Toine is definitly your 6th man. He might be the most important intangible for the Bulls. Somehow he's ended up starting for us and I'm TERRIFIED. Hes a very good player on a bad team (thats his niche and why he looked so good last week) but the guy just doesnt play winning basketball.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> It's not what he said, it's how he said it. There's confidence and there's arrogance.


arrogance? I see a pretty valid, but obvious point. The powers have shifted in the NBA since the 90s. You dominated us then. Now we have the star power, and we will dominate you.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Heated said:


> Man, if you guys are as homeristic as the Nets fans I think both teams fans are in for along series. And at first glance it appears that way.


Everyone knows Bulls fans are more homoerotic than Nets fans. :cowboy: 

On that note, "White Hot Heat" is a good name for Kirk Hinrich, me thinks.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Frankensteiner said:


> Everyone knows Bulls fans are more homoerotic than Nets fans. :cowboy:
> 
> On that note, "White Hot Heat" is a good name for Kirk Hinrich, me thinks.


:laugh: well.. alllllrighty then!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

i predict chicago to take one or two games from miami :banana:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> Everyone knows Bulls fans are more *homoerotic *than Nets fans. :cowboy:
> 
> On that note, "White Hot Heat" is a good name for Kirk Hinrich, me thinks.


You misspelled homer.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

If we were playing the Pistons, would anyone gripe if someone wrote an article talking about the old Bulls/Pistons rivalry and how things are different?

For starters, the old Bulls had to get past the Pistons to make it to the championship. It's certainly true today, though the Bulls have to actually play the Pistons in the playoffs yet. Those old Pistons were the "bad boys" and lived up to their image; these new Pistons are actually a likable bunch of guys.

What this article says about the Bulls is still true.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

myst said:


> See, you have no idea what you are talking about. You do realize that Miami has had the number 2 seed locked for months, they didn't have anything to play for like the Bulls. And that at the end of the season everyone was injured. You do realize, even WITH New Jerseys win streak, Miami STILL had a better March then them. You do realize that the Heat won 52 games this season and the 8-man rotation has only played together for 26 games this season. Last seasons incredible team won how many games? 59? So if Miami did not rest their players for the last 3 games they could have won 55 and been only 4 games off last season. Shaq missed 24 games this season and only 9 last season. Out of the 15 players on the Heat, only FOUR missed less then 10 games this season, Wade with 7, Haslem and Payton with 1, and Walker was the only player to play all 82 games this season. After all of that, they still won 52 games and are a #2 seed. *So please, if you want to say last years team was better, then you can argue that.* [edit - don't bait posters]. And yes, we all know the MJ Bulls aren't even in the same league as Shaq's Heat, but he is comparing ONE post season where the Bulls and Heat met, not the legacy of the two teams.


I didn't compare them to last year's Heat. I said they aren't a juggernaut and that, though I fully expect the Bulls to lose, I think they'll make it a series. 6 games. 

Had this condescending and arrogant jibberish come from the Detroit Free Press, I wouldn't bat an eye. Because it would be earned and accurate. The Bulls certainly aren't in Miami's class. But Miami isn't in Detroit or San Antonio's class either. 

If the Heat even make it to the Eastern Conference finals, I'll be surprised. I consider them the third, and possibly even the fourth, best team in the East - let alone the entire league. 

Its not the bottom line of the article that bothers me, its the tone of it written by a guy who follows a team that hasn't accomplished anything significant other than getting a lot of national television exposure.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

The Heat must be the best team in the NBA. As we've often been told, the NBA is all about stars. Heck, I think they have a combined 28 All Star game appearances. What other team can match that? Certainly not the Bulls. The Bulls have, let's see, um, only, uh, that would be a grand total of zero combined All Star game appearances. Jeez, why are they even playing this series? Probably some silly league rule.

The game's not played on paper. Bring it on!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

transplant said:


> The game's not played on paper. Bring it on!


"Must spread rep......"


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Ron Cey said:


> I didn't compare them to last year's Heat. I said they aren't a juggernaut and that, though I fully expect the Bulls to lose, I think they'll make it a series. 6 games.


Um. I never said you did. I said "if you want to" because that would make sense.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Ron Cey said:


> This is what I was thinking when I was reading the article. Who the **** are the Miami Heat?
> 
> Sure, they get to play on ABC every Sunday because they have Shaq and Wade, but what has this team actually accomplished for its sportswriters to be going on with such bravado? Nothing other than being a *good* basketball team with marketable stars.
> 
> ...



Why don't you send the writer an email and vent out your frustration there? Dont go bashing on the Heat because of the conjecture of one journalist.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Well in the season series we had 2 close games, and a Bulls blowout. So this series might just come down to who is more clutch, Dwyane Wade or Ben Gordon? I'd rather have Gordon in the clutch because he shoots the long ball a hell of a lot better than Wade.

If we can keep Wade out of the lane like we did in the season series, we could make a series, if we give Wade the lane, the Heat will walk all over us. But we aren't one to be walked all over, so Bulls in 6!


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

The writer of the piece obviously has a very small penis who doesn't get it worked on much and has as his pathetic consolation a level of vicarious boo ya 

What a smudge of excrement on a piece of tissue paper surging out to sea with a million tonnes of raw sewage


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> The writer of the piece obviously has a very small penis who doesn't get it worked on much and has as his pathetic consolation a level of vicarious boo ya
> 
> What a smudge of excrement on a piece of tissue paper surging out to sea with a million tonnes of raw sewage


That post is worthless without pictures.

On second thought, no pictures are needed.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I think the 1st guy states the obvious, the Bulls don't have the MJ-era talent. The sky is blue. Gravity makes things fall. And the Cubs are cursed. We all know these things, so why bring it up?


But from my standpoint, why get worked up about getting slightly "disrespected" by the Miami media? If you think anyone is going to give you much of a chance to win this 7 game series vs. Miami, you're dreaming. In my opinion, I do think we probably got the worst draw of the 4 teams. You play great team D, you're well coached, and efficient on offense with many options, and you run a good pick&roll, which can give us issues. But you're young, a team playing ahead of itself, but still before it's time. You don't have the bodies to match up with Shaq, so if Miami dictates the tempo, you're almost dead in the water if Shaq is on. No disrespect, but I think winning 2 games this series would be a "moral victory" for these young Bulls. I have no doubt that Skiles and the Bulls are going into this series to win, I'm no fool, but realistically, I expect a great fight, but no more than 5 games in this series. Your best years are ahead of you.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I agree with you, except that the disrespect wasn't "slight." It was treating the Bulls like an annoying speck, and looking ahead to something more interesting. Uncool. 

I hope the Bulls make a better series of it than that. I expect it.

And I agree that if Shaq is en fuego, and the Heat can feed the Diesel early and often, we are toast.

But if he is sluggish, the Bulls just may surprise some people.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Are you on an acid trip Diesel? Your post is just silly. No way the Heat win in 5.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Thought it would be nice to revisit the wise Greg Cote's pre-playoff prognostications, he of the Miami Herald:



> Nine years later, franchise roles reversed, *this poised, veteran, healthy-again Heat squad  will steamroll a rising-but-not-yet-ready-for-prime-time Bulls team that simply isn't qualified to take what Dwyane Wade and Shaquille O'Neal and Pat Riley want.*
> 
> Another 4-1 series sounds about right. Give Chicago a game up there because *a wise old team * knows sweeps don't matter much.
> 
> ...


http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/basketball/14382917.htm

Bumptastic.


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

Ron Cey said:


> Thought it would be nice to revisit the wise Greg Cote's pre-playoff prognostications, he of the Miami Herald:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Heat are nothing if they're not poised.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bumparific! bumpalicious!

http://blogs.herald.com/random_evidence/2006/04/heatbulls_g4_di.html



> *Oh my and uh oh.* This has become a huge battle for a championship-aspiring second-seed facing a No. 7. Makes you wonder how this Bulls team managed to finish only .500. Or if season-long suspicions about Heat susceptibility are simply being exposed.
> 
> Play the Seahawk card if you wish and blame the officiating, but doesn't Miami have the talent edge to overcome such things?
> 
> *It's on Pat Riley now. The referendum is on the players he brought in, but also on his ability to find a way to make Miami's solid edge in personnel overcome Chicago's clear advantage in youth and quickness. He's got the two most dominant players in this series. Period.*



***

and in a strange bit of baby serendipity oneupmanship (in the same vein as mortal enemies tomcat and brooke sheilds both having kids on the same day) SHAQ became a dad for the sixth time early monday morning. 



> Shaquille O'Neal is now The Daddy six times over.
> 
> O'Neal's sixth child and third daughter, *Mearah Sanaa O'Neal*, was born at 4:57 a.m. Monday. O'Neal left American Airlines Arena immediately after the Monday afternoon team meeting to be with wife Shaunie.
> 
> According to various sources, Mearah is a Biblical name meaning ''den, cave, to make empty.'' Sanaa, in Swahili, means ''Work of art, beauty'' and, in Arabic, ``brilliance, splendor.''



and KOBE's wife also delivered a girl early monday, named Gianna. 



> After hitting shots Sunday afternoon that put the game into overtime and then beat the Phoenix Suns at the buzzer, Kobe Bryant went to the hospital, where his wife, Vanessa, gave birth early Monday morning to their second child -- *a girl named Gianna*, ESPN's Jim Gray reported.
> 
> Gianna was born at 2:03 a.m. Monday. She was 6 pounds, 7 ounces and 18.5 inches long.
> 
> "The arrival of our daughter early this morning is an incredible blessing for me and my family," Bryant said. "We are all full of beautiful emotions after what has been such an incredible day."



yeah, but does her name mean _beautiful cave_?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_''The series has been ratcheted up a notch,'' Riley said.

*The Bulls again managed to play their offensive game to near perfection, running multiple screen-and-rolls until they ended up with an open jumper or a clear lane to the hoop. And though the Bulls weren't necessarily hitting those open shots away from the basket, they made up for it by reaching the foul line 31 times.*

The Heat, meanwhile, rarely could penetrate Chicago's packed-in defense. The result was more three-point attempts than Riley would have preferred (26) and fewer free throws than the team has attempted in a game all season. As a team, the Heat attempted just five free throws, nine fewer than its worst total in the regular season. Guard Dwyane Wade, who had 20 points and 10 assists, took four of those free throws, and center Shaquille O'Neal the other.

Four of the Heat's five free throws came in the first half, during which the Bulls led by as many as 12 but led only 44-40 when the half ended.

*Riley said the free-throw discrepancy was not the travesty his players might believe it was.*
_


http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/14469897.htm


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

"It's on Pat Riley now. The referendum is on the players he brought in, but also on his ability to find a way to make Miami's solid edge in personnel overcome Chicago's clear advantage in youth and quickness. He's got the two most dominant players in this series. Period. "

Is he insinuating that Riles should petition the league to make the remaining games 2-on-2?


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Boy! Am I lucky! I almost believed that Miami writer and didn't watch the games for fear of embarrassment.

Guess the Bulls aren't as unworthy as advertised.

Game on, girlfriend!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> bumparific! bumpalicious!
> 
> http://blogs.herald.com/random_evidence/2006/04/heatbulls_g4_di.html
> 
> ...


gianna is a greek name.it's the female of john in english,way to go kobe!!!!!!!!anybody knows if kobe or his wife are related to greece?
anybody?


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Zeb said:


> The Heat are nothing if they're not poised.


No doubt. This whole series has been one big Miami display of mouthpiece-throwing, body-checking, in-fighting poise.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> No doubt. This whole series has been one big Miami display of mouthpiece-throwing, body-checking, in-fighting poise.


Is "poise" the root word for "poison"? If so, I agree. Payton, Walker, Posey define the type of poison that ruins a team's chemistry. I actually am a fan of Haslem.... too bad about the mouthpiece thing. no doubt he picked up the need to complain from one of the afformentioned trio. I'd still add Haslem or Wade to the Bull any day of the week.


----------

